# What's the Largest Shrimp that Breed in Captivity?



## PiranhaStein (Feb 10, 2006)

With wood shrimp not being an option and also with cherries being pretty small, I was wondering what would be the larger shrimp that could be bred? I'm hoping at least 2 inches or so. I don't mind setting up a salt water tank or building a large tank for just them. I just need something large enough and that is easily bred. Ghost shrimp do breed in captivitiy but the largest one i have ever seen was 1". I'm looking for a shrimp that when they hatch will be around a 1/2 an inch or larger. I've looked at pet shrimp before and a couple other sites, just wanted to know what you guys think would be the best shrimp for what i'm looking for.

Thanks,

Kam


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

_Macrobrachium rosenbergii_ is the largest of the commercially available species, and a common aquaculture organism.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow, that is a huge shrimp you posted. I never knew they can get that size.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Feb 10, 2006)

Nothing that extreme I shouldve been more specific in my post. That's crazy tho, looks like a lobster. Any shrimp that can be bred in a tank 30-50 gallon and that would make a good meal for my p's, not somethign that would pawn them.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Ghost shrimp would probably be your best bet if you're breeding them to feed Ps. I don't know if yours eat them by my Pygos just kind of looked at shrimp like "What the hell is that?"... never ate them.


----------

